
Animating svg with flubber in react - npm_start
https://sghall.github.io/resonance/#/documentation/animate
======
londons_explore
This seems to do requestAnimationFrame animations which are janky during
garbage collection rather than CSS animations with 60 fps goodness even under
heavy load...?

~~~
pedalpete
CSS animations do have some limitations on working with shapes rather than
data, do they not?

------
colept
Very neat. Loved the state tweeting example.

